# Full Body vs. Splits for Cutting



## whopper (Jul 24, 2009)

Im looking to start a weight loss program, trying to get down to around 10% BF before trying to put on any muscle, and i find a lot of a conflicting info on the best ways to do this. Im not a complete beggininer in the gym, and i a have pretty fair strength and endurace. 

My biggest question is should i try a full body workout 3X a week, or do some sort of uppper/lower split 4 days week? If anyone has any experience with trying both, or any good resources to check out it would be much appreciated


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 24, 2009)

Most of your results will be made in the kitchen, but i like fulbody workouts when i'm going for conditioning or cutting up, just because it'll take a lot of metabolic energy to perform exercises using that much muscle in a single session.

For example if you just do quads, sure your quads get a beating but youre still only using those particular muscles. If you do a fullbody workout with squats, deadlifts, bench press, and pullups, you are basically using every single muscle in the body.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 24, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Most of your results will be made in the kitchen, but i like fulbody workouts when i'm going for conditioning or cutting up, just because it'll take a lot of metabolic energy to perform exercises using that much muscle in a single session.
> 
> For example if you just do quads, sure your quads get a beating but youre still only using those particular muscles. If you do a fullbody workout with squats, deadlifts, bench press, and pullups, you are basically using every single muscle in the body.




Splits are getting to the point that their archaic right? What's the point of doing splits at all? I assume we're talking iso splits.


----------



## whopper (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah the kitchen is the hard part, that all day everyday focus. So if gonna stick with full body workouts for 10-12 weeks till im down, with a workout A - B - A schedule should i focus on doing things like supersets and low rest, or higher intensity/weight with more sets?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 26, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Splits are getting to the point that their archaic right? What's the point of doing splits at all? I assume we're talking iso splits.



I'm starting to think that too. I enjoy upper/lower splits, but i still think fullbody sessions are better. You can still stimulate any biometer you want like strength/size/power/endurance etc, but your work capacity is challenged just by the nature of it being fullbody.

I went basically an entire year training with fullbody programs i enjoyed that so much, haha. I can't see any reason other than ignorance to perform a bodypart split.


----------

